# What to do now?



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

I was just wondering if anybody had any advice regarding where to go from here? I have just completed yet another unsuccesful IVF attempt  
That make it 3 failed fresh cycles and 1 failed FET. Each time i'm finding it harder to pick myself up and carry on as I'm sure many of you can understand (unfortunately) 

Sorry for the ramble but this is a brief as possible history of my tx.

Before we embarked on this latest fresh cycle (our first self funded) we had a follow up/planning appt to discuss what else could be done and the hospital were great and I had blood tests (still under NHS) which included AMH, thrombophillia screen, thyroid function and antiphospholipid antibody test. All of which came back clear the only notable thing being my AMH was on the low side (5 i think!?) However I had my suspicions of that as I only had 3 eggs collected the first time, 7 the second (with increased dose of Gonal F 450iu) So was surprised that I got 13 collected this time with 2 transferred with assisted hatching and 3 frosties of goodish quality.

What I really wanted to know is what else I can ask the clinic to check when I go for my follow up next thurs? I'm loathed to jump straight into another self funded FET and do exactly the same and end up with the same result. Negative way to look I know but unfortunately this process has slowly eaten away at my optimism   The thing is every time I have been through this the clinic have told me that everything has gone well, good fertilisation rates, good embryos and good transfer and then everything goes wrong from there. Every cycle I have started bleeding early in the second week of the dreaded 2ww, so have never made it to OTD. Am i just incredibly unlucky or could there be other reasons for this?

Sorry for the ramble but I have found this site so helpful during my 2ww's that the opinions of the lovely ladies on here are invaluble to me.

xxxxxx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd get your NK cells tested and see if steriod and intralipids can help.

I know some girls are using a new drugs for recurrent implantation failure called Neupogen which is supposed to be having really good results but i don't know anything about it really.

Personally, i'd change clinic. You don't want to spend all your time in one clinic because maybe they just do something that isn't compatible with your particular situation. I know it sounds a bit daft, but you need new ideas and a new perspective rather than stagnancy and repetition. You need a change and hopefully it will lead to a change in outcome xx


----------



## DaisyBunny (May 5, 2012)

Hey Evie; sorry that you're having such a rough time. I'd ask your clinic if you could possibly have a progesterone issue if you're always bleeding early. Would they be able to offer meds to up your dose?  Xxx


----------

